# Roxys pups have arrived....newborn help needed



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Our rescue Roxy finally had her pups. Labor went fairly well although she refused to have them where we made her spot so instead she decided our bed was perfect. With that being said we flipped the mattress, garbage bags under and tons of clean sheets as well as cardboard to protect our new bed. I wanted her as comfy as possible. When we would try to leave she get upset so we stayed with her the whole time. One pup the hubby had to do cpr due to fluid in the lungs and not breathing well. They are thriving and doing well. One of them is not. We have 7 boys and 1 girl. One of the boys is half the size of the others and isnt as good of a feeder and is less active. Today we decided to try to supplement so we got goats milk from tractor supply am trying to bottle feed. We have gotten some towels and put them in the dryer and snuggled him up with a teddy bear. He seems to be struggling. He also has a a little puss pocket by his peepee. I know that we change the blankets in the closet and its on linoleum and it gets bleached and soap everyday. We are in and out of there all the time to make sure she is doing ok and check on the babies as well as snuggle with them. Any ideas on what we can do right now to help give him a boost? Roxy is being fed Duck and Potato natures balance as we had a hard time trying to find the Acana Pacifica....any imput would be appreciated.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The smaller one may just be a runt, If you can get puppy milk with colostrum that would be better, or if you could milk mom and feed that.

Here are some links ( not all of what are in these applies to you, but some sections will help you out.)

http://www.hilltopanimalhospital.com/whelping2.htm
http://www.dailypuppy.com/articles/...nt-puppy/fbece95b-6ec2-ae2f-2dc9-8299fbd159c5
http://ittybittyswebsite.com/blog/?p=60

I use to have some much better site, but I can't find the links right now, so this is all I got


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Why was this rescue even bred? I hope you are going to spay. Otherwise to the question i agree with AP


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Why was this rescue even bred? I hope you are going to spay. Otherwise to the question i agree with AP


It already been addressed in this thread http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/39502-rescued-pregnant-mama-pit-need-advice.html
no need to bring all that up again , pups are here so it is what it is.

Leesco I hope you post pictures would love to see them


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

love me some puppies! I myself am trying hard not to get attached to the 3 we have left in our litter we had 10 weeks ago.---But ooh boy we have really found some fantastic families for homes!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

bluefamily said:


> love me some puppies! I myself am trying hard not to get attached to the 3 we have left in our litter we had 10 weeks ago.---But ooh boy we have really found some fantastic families for homes!


I know it was bittersweet watching our last one leave  . Alwys nice when they live close and you can visit often though . You need to post some pics up of yours havent seen them in awhile .

And Lee , where are the pics of these newborns? I have been waiting


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

I will post pics....asap. Hubbys been in bed today with his traumatic brain injury migraine so I am walking on a thin line before the ER visit emerges....For the record, yes she will be spayed as this was NOT intentional but I am not a believer in Abortion so we dealt with the issue. Some are quick to sound judgemental without knowing the case. I realize that some people are very ignorant and do things to benefit themselves instead of the pet but ours are family members so this is not the case. Have a wonderful night


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

*Pics of Roxys munchkins*

My phone wont let me load any right now but here is one....our only female


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

LeEsco said:


> I will post pics....asap. Hubbys been in bed today with his traumatic brain injury migraine so I am walking on a thin line before the ER visit emerges....For the record, yes she will be spayed as this was NOT intentional but I am not a believer in Abortion so we dealt with the issue. Some are quick to sound judgemental without knowing the case. I realize that some people are very ignorant and do things to benefit themselves instead of the pet but ours are family members so this is not the case. Have a wonderful night


Yikes what happened to your hubby that he has a TBI? My hubby has what is considered a TBI also cause he had a brain aneurysm in high school from playing football. He was very lucky it was a slow "leak" and didnt just burst like most aneurysms do! (I have a step brother who passed away from a brain aneurysm, never even heard of one before I met hubby and then 4 yrs later my stepbrother had one). Sorry Off topic!!

Cannot wait to see pics!!!  Oh cute female pup!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh she's CUTE!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very cute , what color is she? hope your hubby is feeling a bit better today.


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

My hubby was overseas and got hit with an EFP (IED) basically while driving his bradley. Hit hit right under the drivers side foot and he suffered a horrible foot injury and TBI. They were under fire for 3 hrs before anyone was able to come assist them. So he suffers horrible PTSD migraines and he deals with them for the most part but they get bad and his nose starts bleeding and he passes out. After 6 neuro docs and the horrible VA system we are continually fighting to get him better health care. Its a struggle. But regarding our female pup.....shes a brindle like her mom but a little darker. We have 5light chocolate mocha color, 1 red like the dad (hes the one hubby did CPR on), a light beige and the thats it. 8 total....trying to just make it and also stay on the school improvement council and school online fulltime....oh and 6 kids....yep the life is VERY full. Luckily I have an amazing hubby who is worth all the fight...thanks guys


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

*Pics*

Ok so the brindle is the mom and then I can only upload a few of the pups. The one that we are having the problems with is the one with the milk stache.....lol


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

Ooooh such cute puppies!!! They are always just so adorable that little!!!

Sorry about your hubby, that is so scary glad he made it out of there!! Good luck on the health care. My step dad used to work at our local VA hospital and also gets care through the military so I got to hear all about it! I also went into Medical Administration and got even more info about Tricare and stuff. Not fun!


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

2 months ago I went to the Congress office here to file a formal complaint on his health care. The Army/VA has really dropped the ball on the majority of the injured veterans health care. Its hard when you dont know the ropes and are going in blind and have to advocate for yourself. Thank you and yes I am very lucky and very blessed. Yes, the pups are adorable and I know that we are all going to struggle with rehoming them but believe that we will be more than PICKY and specific about the possible adoptions. I have been networking alot here and there is a pit bull rescue that has a really specific adoption contract. These pups may be from rescued parents but that doesnt mean they deserve any less love. Just like my kids it is my job to do whats best for them and I am their voice.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is the best site for help with puppies.
Breeding Dogs, Puppies from Birth to 3 weeks

How is the pup doing? I would just let the pup keep nursing with the mom and suppelment, make sure the pup stays warm and the mom is not pushing her out. You cannot feed a cold pup or you will kill it, warm is a must After a few days she should do better or be a fading pup and nothing you can really do. Good luck


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> It already been addressed in this thread http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/39502-rescued-pregnant-mama-pit-need-advice.html
> no need to bring all that up again , pups are here so it is what it is.
> 
> Leesco I hope you post pictures would love to see them


Didn't know. Thanks. Well i hope once you are able you do follow through with the spay.


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

The pup has made it to 2 weeks today. He is still tiny and his ribs are showing unlike his incredibly fat and juicy littermates. I went to the naturepathic store today and got some probiotic and some different formula and am hoping it works. Some keep saying he isnt going to make it and just let him slide. I refuse to "just let him slide'. If he does pass ok but I am going to give it my full fight until that time. We are still supplementing with the goats milk and adding just a little bit of probiotic to the bottle. We keep him with us some so he can keep his body heat up.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

2 weeks is a good mark , hope he keeps improving for you . 1 day at a time  thats all you can do. Would love some updated pics I love when they are tiny wont be long though before they are running around getting into everything lol.


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Well his brothers are 3x as big as he is. Will get pics up soon. Hubby is down again with another migraine so in between the hospital and here I will eventually sget them up SORRY


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is fine at 2 weeks he should make it just fine. Keep doing what your are doing to help him. Once we start to wean the pups he should catch up. He might be small for a while but his genetics will catch up and he should be just fine. One of my pups from my last litter was the runt and how he is the tallest of the boys, they will catch up. Also one of my pups from this last litter was the runt and she is always way smaller. even now that they are 9 weeks old she is smaller than her sister and brother but just as healthy. It takes a while and do not listen to those people who tell you to put aside a 2 week old puppy. They obviously have no fickin clue what they are talking about!

There is a possibility that pup has an illness you cannot see. Sometimes a problem with the heart or kidney can cause growth problems. When they pups are older it's a good idea to take them all to the vet for a check up so they can have their heart listened too and checked everything checked out. A heart murmur is what I look for in young pups and why they go tot he vet around 6-10 weeks to be looked at. Most vets will let you take in the mom and litter for an extended visit. It may cost a little more but worth it. Do not let them try and charge an exam for every pup.... they are just being greedy if they want to do that.


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok so the other litter mates eyes have all started to open . The lil Pip Squeek is a little different. Only his right one is opening and it isnt like the others. His eye is cloudy and more of a black. I am assuming that he is probably under developed and that is part of it. The other babies are pretty clear. The other pups get around just fine and he drags his back legs and seems as though he is lost alo of the time. Any imput?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the eyes can look cloudy at first and foggy , give it a couple days after they eyes have fully opened.
see here her eyes look kinda cloudy been fully open for maybe a day or 2








they cleared up shortly after and are perfectly clear . If you notice this cloudish appearance not going away within a week or so post a pic and maybe it would need to be addressed then. Ialways noticed between day 10 -14 is when they started to open there eyes some were a bit earlier then others so this sounds about right what you are describing.
You said you keep the pup with you alot of the time to keep warm I would try and keep him withmom as much as possible ,they learn to walk a bit better chasing mommas teets around rather then just being snuggled , being with the rest will allow him to move around a bit more and build that muscle he needs in his back legs. You still want to keep him warm but being with the litter and momma that should be fine you can check on him and move him closer to them if he wanders off, or as we did put a heating pad in there on low and cover with pee pads or something { just to save the heating pad from getting gross} if you have them in the house though he is probably just fine. Even if he isnt feeding on momma he should still be near her he will learn from the litter mates and may catch up now especially now that the eyes are opening. 
Sorry to hear hubby isnt doing well again doesnt seem like you get much of a break good job on the pup though that 1st week is the worst I thought we were almost there with ours then lost her day 5 , 2 weeks is a great milestone though.


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok thanks I feel better now. Regardless he is such a heart breaker and I love him so much. The others are like little fat teddy bears and hes like a little mouse. I will post a pic of him compared to the others. Hes so sweet. Hes a fighter and Im fighting for him. We had a late birthday sleepover spa glamour party for our 2 girls who had birthdays last month. With Parvo and Isis and Roxy and the pups we needed to wait. Anyway, during the sleepover "Pip Sqweek" he didnt look good. We thought we were going to lose him. He was weak and refused to eat. A woman that runs a rescue here that was a vet tech told me that due to his symptoms he probably wont make it. We should just accept it and be ok with it. I couldnt do that. I kept force feeding him and putting him on Roxy to get some nutrients. We have to lay there and help him because we have to have the others done feeding or he gets ran over and pushed to the side. We dont have him all the time hes in there with them all. We have them in our bedroom closet because its vinyl floor and easy to clean and big. We have a space heater in there but it usually isnt needed. We disinfect and change the sheets on the floor daily. His brothers and sisters do the dog pile with him and he seems so out of place. We also interact and take the pups put a couple at a time so they get snuggles to and interact with the family....We adore them all. I seriously dont see how people can NOT get attached and care what happens. Just last night we were talking about how we want to make sure they go to good homes and am terrified that since they are pups we can try everything to make sure but that doesnt guarantee anything. Also, any tips on when to start putting the paper out for them to start going potty on their own? Thanks guys you seriously dont know how much I truly appreciate all your guidance.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

is the mom stimulating him to go to the bathroom? i forgot should have mentioned this earlier but if she isnt you have too, imassuming 2 weeks now though that he is going alright? I wouldnt give up on the pup our runt had some major issues and we didnt give up , she didnt make it but we felt good about doing everything we could to give her a running start. I wouldnt feel good not trying , but to each there own some will argue the side to cull is more humane but IMO your doing the right thing.
For making sure they go to good homes , You have a few options but the best advice is to use a contract , have it state that if anything comes up later in life and they cant care for the dog they contact you 1st and you agree on a new home or you take the dog back , however you want to do that. Your selling them as pets right? another thing is either have them fixed before they leave your care and they reimburse you or they meet you at the vets office where they have pre paid the spay costs there already , or take a deposit of lke $200 or something once they are fixed they can get the deposit back and set a timeline like by 6 months. And have all of these conditions in the contract. There are also alot of questions and things you can ask to assure they are going to the right home, if you need help on what to ask people imsure we can all get a good list together for you on those questions.

The paper LOL never really worked for me when I had the entire litter out they usually used it for tugging and playing lol . I found when i had them out in the house with me 1 or 2 at a time I could introduce it then and you can do that at any age really, once they are up walking and can get to it on there own. the best ones were the last couple that i would have they got more 1 on 1 and the house training was alot easier.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Make sure he stays warm would have a heating pad on low in the room you are keeping him in. It may not be cold to you but that is why they pile on top of each other to keep warm and if he is by himself he needs a pad. Also a cold pup will not eat and if you try and force feed them they could die. Keep warm! Also when the mom is full of milk pull her out and have her nurse the little pup first and when he is full put her in with the other puppies. If you wait till after the other pups have nursed she will be out of milk for the little pup.

Did you read that site I gave you? lol it talks about potty training and I have done this with all my litters and it works great.

Puppies at 3 to 3½ weeks - Time to start potty training


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

lol. Yes, I read it, didnt know why I didnt remember. Way too much going on at one time I guess. Thanks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I know there is way too much to remember I always keep going to it to freshen up especially when it comes to potty training.


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Well I can never learn too much. Life has just thrown alot at me lately. Not complaining just know that God doesnt give me anything he cant handle. Just want to make sure I do things the best way to benfit them. They may not be papered but they still deserve a chance and I want to do anything in my power to fight against the odds they already have.


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

OK guys. Help needed. So Roxy has been ok with her pups. Weve had to be a little strict with her and make sure she feeds them but other than that fine. As far as Pip Sqweek...we have been helping her feed before the others and making sure that he gets the milk before the other fat babies. He isnt growing. We are also supplementing. Hes still not growing. While the others are starting to run around like crazy, using their newspaper to go potty he can barely walk and when he does he falls over most of the time. Still no noise out of him but the others are growling and barking and quite fisty. Pip Sqweek may make a little nose but nothing much. Ok heres where I need help. Today Roxy came up to the bathroom door with Pip Sqweek in her mouth hitting him on the glass. I hurried and grabbed him from her. I put him on the bed and she wanted to get up. I tried to put him by her in order for her to lick him etc...nothing. My hubby read that even when she may be rejecting him we must keep trying to put him in there. So we left and came home and she was at the gate with him in her mouth again. Well hubby went and sat in there and helped him feed. We left again and when we got back she was doing the same thing. So we are now going to keep him out and with us. We are going to feed him on her every 2 hrs and supplement if we need to. We have a heater for him to keep him warm. This is my question. Everything I have been reading is saying she is doing this because she senses somethings wrong. I have been fighting for him this far. How do I know when and if he isnt going to make it. How do I weigh those odds. They will be 3 weeks this Thurs and he is the same size if not smaller than he was when he was born. If he isnt going to make it are we pushing him to much to make it? I dont want him to be suffering anymore than he has too. Hes so precious and this is probably one of the hardest things I have ever had to do. When do I know enough is enough and theres nothing more we can do?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

My thought would be he survived 3 weeks already thats a pretty good time , how often do you wiegh him and has he lost or gained at all? You know how to check for dehydration ? how much is he eating in one sitting? I would agree to take him away from momma if she is trying to seperate him from the others that much. have you dewormed at all? I know some start deworming at 2 weeks we started ours at 3 weeks , sorry i cant remember if you said you had picked up stuff to that or not . There are things that can be going on inside that you just cant see , he may be underdeveloped or something really hard to tell just from looking at him. is he alert at all ? eyes open will he look around? You can always take him to the vet but then your looking at some money and it may not help depending what is wrong. So you will have to weigh your options here and do what feels right to you. for me to say no keep fighting Im not there with him and I cant see what his condition it so its a hard call, if he looks like he is struggling ,laboured breathing non responsive it may have to be a hard decision. If he gains weight at all and is responsive then keep going one day at a time. what is his wieght right now?


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

We have picked up 2 scales and neither one weighs them right. I know when he was born his bones were not sticking out, they are now. Alert??? At times but not for long. He gets put on her 4-5xa day and we feed him a tiny syringe full of milk with some probiotics as well as Roxys food so they get it through her milk. I am really thinking he is underdeveloped as their eyes are all open and they are running about and he is struggling. I am starting to worm them tomorrow, just scared to worm him because he is SOOOOO little. The only time that he is really active is when hes trying to eat. He still just kind of walks in a circle. The others are going potty on the newspaper while Pip Sqweek is still needing help


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I would get an accurate scale before deworming them so you know they are getting the proper amount. I got a digital from the grocery store works great i thinkwe paid $30-$40 for it and although it only weights up to like 5 llbs I think by the time they reach that weight there isnt any use in it. We just got a small box or tupperware container and put that onthe scale and reset to 0 then put the pup in that, best way to weight we found.. the ribs showing doesnt necissarily mean he hasnt gained he may have grown upwards a bit and just looks lankier now or he could very well have not gained , However 3 weeks if he hadnt gained at all I wouldnt think he would have survived this long. really its important to be able to get the weights its the only way to tell for sure. Seeing the pups daily they may not even look like gained much I know with my dogs I still think some of them are small then i see baby pictures lol.


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Here is a pic of him compared to the smallest of his brother and him, taken yesterday and also one of him today in his blankie...


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Heres a better pic


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Have you taken him to the vet yet? You can wean puppies at 3 weeks so you can try and start solids soon. He is going to need everything you can give him and that he will take. Something could be really wrong with him like kidney, heart, or something else. He is able to make it this far I just hope he can hang in another week so he can start solids and see if he gains weight. Poor little guy!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I think you should take the pup to the vet and have them look at him. If he is having all these problems but still hanging on a vet is going to be able to do way more for him at this point that you can. Please take the little guy to the vet so they can figure out what is wrong.


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

We have slowly been doing solids with the other ones. We do some mixed with the milk we have been giving him in a syringe. Since we have taken him from Roxy last night he has been eating more and moving more. He usually has to be coaxed into eating more than 1 at a time. Just a min ago he ate 3....I was excited. No, we havent taken them to the vet yet. I am working on that now. The one I used when Isis had Parvo I will NOT use again so I am working on finding another one. Will be doing that within a few days. With all the extra probiotics and everything we had done it was around $300 and with the new food they are getting its an extra $80 a week....so we are pushing it...thanks guys


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I wish you were closer I would love to help to help out, BTW where are you at? maybe I know a good breeder that might help out and give some advice.


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

We are in just out of Greenville, SC. We had been talking to a woman the last few days that is a vet tech and also is in the breeding business. She came by Sat. to have a look at him and said we just needed to keep syringing him. We put him in the crate and put the heater on him etc...to keep his body temp up. I was on my way to see her to get the wormer for the litter and told her how he was doing. When we were there my daughter called and said he was getting a couple puss pockets and was peeing a green puss. I panicked. She drove with us for the 45 min and was prepared to take him back with her to put him down if needed. When we got here we after the other pups wormings we messed with him a bit. He perks right up and gets energy around Roxy but she doesnt want him. He tries SOOOOO hard to walk and even run but stumbles and falls. I had been mixing the formula and also the Natural Balance duck and potato soft food and syringing it. We are going to give it another week. He hasnt pooped today but we are still stimulating him for pee. It is a bright yellow so we are adding a syringe of water as well. We are going to bust our butts for another week and see where we are at. We are hoping he gains and that Roxy didnt do any internal damage when she was slamming him into the door. We are truly trying our hardest and still struggling and this is the hardest thing I have ever done. I dont want to have to make this choice so keep on praying please....


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you are in my thoughts I Keep checking back for updates . Its good that he is trying to walk they are kinda wobbly at 1st and you have to think he is so far behind the others it may seem like he is struggling but remember when they were just starting to move around and how wobbly they were? he is just at that stage now so give him time. Deff up the food if the pee is bright yellow uping the liquids is good too. just watch the heater I found if it was too high or too close it could dehydrate them pretty fast so you may have to feed more or more often to keep the liquids up. Did he get wormed today as well then?


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

He did NOT get wormed today. We were way too worried about everything else with him going on and didnt want to add it to his little body. Im telling you this little man has my heart...The girls told me today that I am smoothering him with so many kisses....lol...My 3 year old found a really snuggly Build A Bear to put in the crate with him today so he has something to snuggle with. He ran through the house saying "mommy, I got it, I really got it". This little guy is tugging at us all......thank you so much


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh and as far as him being behind....yep, I am aware....Its so cute how he struggles. He tries so hard. Then he gets stuck sometimes and cant get up and you hear his little whining....


----------

